# Rahmengröße Count Solo 2



## Jack81 (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

habe mich nun für das Count Solo 2 entschieden, weiß aber nicht, welche Rahmengröße die richtige ist:
Beininnenlänge: ca. 91 - 93 cm
Körpergröße: 1,9 m
Damit liege ich nach den Angaben auf der Rose-Seite genau zwischen L und XL.

Man liest immer: kleiner = sportlicher, größer = bequemer. Allerdings kann ich mit dieser Einstufung nur bedingt etwas anfangen. Ich möchte überwiegend Feld- und Waldwege fahren aber auch technisch leichtere Pfade (steil) bergauf und -ab.

Der Hersteller empfiehlt XL, doch wollte ich nochmals hier im Forum fragen, wozu Ihr mir (evtl. aus eigener Erfahrung) raten würdet.

Gruß

Jack81


----------



## no.mis (15. Juli 2019)

Für welche Größe hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack81 (15. Juli 2019)

no.mis schrieb:


> Für welche Größe hast du dich entschieden?



Für XL, die Bestellung ist aber noch immer nicht eingetroffen...


----------



## no.mis (16. Juli 2019)

okay, wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike, für welches Anwendungsgebiet hast du dir das Bike rausgelassen? Bin gerade selber am grübel was es bei mir werden soll


----------

